# 3 point hitch float position



## Sweats62

I was reading in my owner's manual that I can set my 3 point lift arms to float about two inches to accomodate implements with skids. That's real neat but it occurs to me that my 3 point hitch exerts no downward pressure to begin with. If the arms aren't pushing down or at least maintaining their position, why would I want a float setting? So far I haven't been able to figure this one out.


----------



## Live Oak

Sweats,

In some applications such as bush hogging, the cutter goes over uneven ground. Most cutters have a top link or chain that allows "floating" or movement longetudinally to accomodate the terrain changes otherwise the cutter skids would dig into the ground causing problems. Not all tractors have this float feature in the hitch but it allows even more flexibility in that the floating feature allows the impliment to move in the vertical axis up and down that additonal 2 inches which cuts way down on the adjustments to the hitch lift setting. This feature would work well with impliments such as discs, spring tooth harrows, and other similar impliments that ride along and over the the surface of the ground. Very similar to the uses for the float position on the FEL as well. Did I make that as clear as mud?


----------



## JDFANATIC

sweats,

Which green machine do you have? There may be a rate of drop control that can limit or increase this too.


----------



## Sweats62

No Chief, I think I get you. I won't sweat the float on the cutter as it does has some play just as you mentioned. I'll check the rest of your ideas in the fall when I plan to disk the living behoozamaluckas out of the property.

JDFAN... I have a 3203 and it does have a drop rate control. I'm not sure how much that'll help in this case though. I'll give it some thought though. Thanks


----------



## blue tick

i have a 2038r tractor.. it does have a rate of drop control knob-- but how do i set the float position for the 3 point hitch? can i put the 3 point hitch in float after it is lowered all the way, does't the rate of drop just control the force of lowering or lifting? thanx for any info


----------



## LouNY

A 3 point hitch is always in a "float" mode it does not have any down pressure.
Depending on your tractor it may have position control, were the downward travel is controlled by the 3 point lever, the futher it is moved the lower the lift arms will drop.

The control for the rate of drop is just for the speed of the lowering and raising, it does not effect the travel limits, unless turned all the way in which case many will not do anything.


----------



## Tx Jim

DITTO most 3 pt draft arms when no implement is attached can be fully raised from fully lowered position just by manually lifting up the draft arms. There were very few models of tractors built with down pressure on 3 pt arms


----------



## blue tick

LouNY said:


> A 3 point hitch is always in a "float" mode it does not have any down pressure.
> Depending on your tractor it may have position control, were the downward travel is controlled by the 3 point lever, the futher it is moved the lower the lift arms will drop.
> 
> The control for the rate of drop is just for the speed of the lowering and raising, it does not effect the travel limits, unless turned all the way in which case many will not do anything. m


----------



## blue tick

thank you very much for the info.


----------



## LouNY

I just reread the original post and noticed the point that the manual called for a float position for the lift arms. I expect what they are refering to is likely in the lower attachment to the lower arm were the lift arm attaches you may have a plate that can be rotated or pin that will allow a couple of inches of free play in your lift arms.
The right hand picture on the attached pdf has an example.


----------



## Tx Jim

Lou
I think you're correct. Changing pin location on lift arms so draft arms can move up independently of each other lets 3 pt implement raise up/down independently on each outside of the implement


----------

